# Solved: Linksys router uninstall



## snow0boy (Apr 30, 2004)

I installed a new Linksys Router got it up working then wife wanted it moved to a new location. When I moved it I no longer had a connection to the internet. I called my provider to have the connection checked only to find out it was ok, he could see the modem and the router but I still diddn't have a internet connection. Do I have to uninstall the router to install a new one or can I just leave it?


----------

